# 101 THINGS YOU CAN'T DO IN A FURSUIT !!!



## steelbeard (Mar 12, 2008)

Those good old suiters are forever coming up with new activities that you can do in a fursuit, bowling seems a popular one as does 'yiffing' it seems (if a website I visited recently is to be believed!)

HOWEVER.....

Following a recent thread I started higlighting an annual furry boating trip that some of our British suiters organise, it has been pointed out that there are some things that you can't or shouldn't practically do in a fursuit - so let's see how many we can find.

I'll start.

#1 - PLAYING A PIANO UNLESS THE KEYS ARE ALL 3" WIDE.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 12, 2008)

#2 - Be outside a Furry Con.


----------



## harden13 (Mar 12, 2008)

3. going to the bathroom


----------



## Magica (Mar 12, 2008)

4. Be out in 100 degree heat in it.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Mar 12, 2008)

5. get a sun tan


----------



## uncia (Mar 12, 2008)

steelbeard said:
			
		

> #1 - PLAYING A PIANO UNLESS THE KEYS ARE ALL 3" WIDE.


=> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RI4h0h-jdE 

#6 - Deep Sea Diving


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 12, 2008)

#7 - Be considered a decent civilized human being.

Though a lot of people wouldn't mind that. :I


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 12, 2008)

8. Go into the woods during hunting season.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2008)

Play guitar. /Obvious
Appear sophisticated.
Type.
Have peripheral vision.
Become an olympic swimmer.
Eat a fine steak.


----------



## brokenfox (Mar 12, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Eat a fine steak.



What about a terrible one? :wink:


----------



## Azure (Mar 12, 2008)

Blend into a crowd.


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretend your a human =3


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 12, 2008)

drive a car.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 12, 2008)

You couldn't sing too well.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2008)

Go to work/school.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 12, 2008)

Be a senator


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> You couldn't sing too well.



Yeah, but the acoustics would be great inside of it.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 12, 2008)

you couldent discharge a firearm


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 12, 2008)

Seeking some chicks.^_^


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 13, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Blend into a crowd.



Unless everyone else is in a fursuit too. <(^_-)>


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2008)

harden13 said:
			
		

> 3. going to the bathroom



You could always wear those, or some of these if you spend a lot of time in your fursuit. :roll:


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yo momma?

....


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 13, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> harden13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## drink (Mar 13, 2008)

Eat messy food, without ruining the fursuit  No gravy


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 13, 2008)

Be taken seriously


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Take a shower


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 13, 2008)

#25 Biting someone.^_^
(start counting again)


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 13, 2008)

#26 Fly without wings


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 13, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Adelio Altomar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed - those are SO wrong

Mind you if they do them in 'super-blimp' size you could wear them OVER your fursuit and go as a 'cub'?..... That's wrong too!


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 13, 2008)

We continue.....

#27 - Light a fart

Take it from me as an expert in the field:-
1) Material dissipates the gas
2) Fur singes easily
3) Your tail might get in the way and you'll light that instead!


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 13, 2008)

#28 Piss in the wind..

Dont get your fur wet now


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 13, 2008)

#28 Piss in the wind..

Dont get your fur wet now


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2008)

#29: Survive a nuclear holocaust.

/Planning on thinking up a new one of these every time I look at this thread.


----------



## drink (Mar 13, 2008)

#30 get on an airplane


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 13, 2008)

#31 - Fit in your old clothes...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## feilen (Mar 13, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Pretend your a human =3



Hehe, now I want to run around in a fursuit yelling "I'M A HUMAN! I'M A HUMAN AND THERE'S NO DENYING IT!!!" XD


----------



## Nym (Mar 13, 2008)

#32: Go to work.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 13, 2008)

#33: Play Beatmania


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 13, 2008)

#34 - Incite rule 34. It's already done, much to our horror.


----------



## drink (Mar 13, 2008)

#35

Satisfyingly scratch your balls


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 13, 2008)

#36:__________Swim


----------



## drink (Mar 13, 2008)

#37

preform heart surgery


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 13, 2008)

#38: Break Dance


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2008)

#39
Walking around without nocking someone over with your large tail (if you got one)


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 13, 2008)

#40: Avoid Children


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 13, 2008)

#41. You can't weld...you'd catch on fire!


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 13, 2008)

Ionic_Warrior said:
			
		

> #33: Play Beatmania



You could still play Beatmania.  It would just be a little harder =3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Ionic_Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beatmania's similar to DDR, right?

#42: write with pen and ink


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2008)

#43 - Blow your nose...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 14, 2008)

#44- Walk around in 120* weather


----------



## drink (Mar 14, 2008)

Ionic_Warrior said:
			
		

> #38: Break Dance


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 14, 2008)

#45 You cannot be _*not*_ pwned by the furry hating [size=x-large]*ANGRY MARINES!!!!!*[/size]




ANGRY MARINES....always angry...all the time!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 14, 2008)

#47: You can't text message too well.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 14, 2008)

#48 - Good luck using a cellphone at all, in fact, unless you're receiving a call and flipping the phone open accepts it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 14, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> #48 - Good luck using a cellphone at all, in fact, unless you're receiving a call and flipping the phone open accepts it.



There's always intergrating the phone withing the suit itself. And you could put the controls on the wrist! You could look like Toranga Leelah!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 14, 2008)

#49 Play paintball effectively..


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 14, 2008)

#50 enslave humans.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 14, 2008)

#51: watching your step


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 14, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah!
Maxwell Smart style all the way.


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 14, 2008)

#52 Join a hunting club


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2008)

#53beta. Decrease the size of *Rokye Ralin*'s sig.

#53. Infiltrate a guarded compound.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 15, 2008)

#54 - Contemplate/stare at your bellybutton...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Azure (Mar 15, 2008)

Attract women........................


----------



## drink (Mar 15, 2008)

#55: go to a funeral


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 15, 2008)

#56: be accepted in 'normal' society (whatever the heck that is)


----------



## Barnem (Mar 15, 2008)

57: Have sex.


----------



## drink (Mar 15, 2008)

58: Go to a wedding...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 15, 2008)

#59: walk through a thorn bush...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 15, 2008)

#60: run for public office


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 15, 2008)

#61: making others impotent.^_^


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 15, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> #53beta. Decrease the size of *Rokye Ralin*'s sig.
> 
> #53. Infiltrate a guarded compound.



-twitch- ehh.. im on it... - Whala... completed

#62 walk in public without your tail being pulled


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 15, 2008)

Barnem said:
			
		

> 57: Have sex.



Actualy, thanks to a few pictures submitted to the site..., I think you can.


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 15, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Barnem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, there are at least two fursuit makers I've seen advertising 'adult' fursuits for the very purpose.

If the 'popular press' definition of 'furries' is to be believed then those who have written such definitions seem under the impression that this is the norm for fursuits!
I must say that it's hard enough keeping a fursuit in good condition without 'matting your fur' with such activities!


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 16, 2008)

#63: Snort a line off Fender's ass.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Mar 16, 2008)

#64: Drive a Tank


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 16, 2008)

#65: running into a burning building to save someone


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 16, 2008)

#66 - Pick your nose!


----------



## Skritch (Mar 16, 2008)

#67 - Be naked, unless it's a partial suit.


----------



## Skritch (Mar 16, 2008)

#67 - Be naked, unless it's a partial suit.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2008)

#68. Beat Jack Bauer in a gunfight.

/Although I'm not sure you could do that anyway.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Mar 16, 2008)

#69 not get stared at in "normal" society
because I HATE people that stare 0_0
I also hate people that are pointing *points at computer screen*
And I hate *shoves poptart in mouth* people that talk wif ther mouf full *swallows*
and you know what else I hate? Hypocrites.


----------



## Fallen (Mar 16, 2008)

#70, eat or drink, assuming you still have the head on.
#71, run efficiently.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 16, 2008)

72. Set off some fireworks.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 16, 2008)

#73 - Wag your tail without moving any other part of your body...

#74 - Lick your crotch...


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 17, 2008)

75. Cook without getting hair in the food.


----------



## Stryke (Mar 17, 2008)

76. Go to church.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Mar 17, 2008)

77. Get raped without it being comical


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 18, 2008)

78. doing peace talks.^_^


----------



## Teneba (Mar 18, 2008)

79. Make a sandwich


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 18, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> #73 - Wag your tail without moving any other part of your body...



MECHAPAWS is working on that, If anyone's interested in self-wagging tails - drop me a PM..


----------



## Azure (Mar 18, 2008)

Convince you mother that you have a healthy mental disposition.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 18, 2008)

#81: Do the dishes...


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 19, 2008)

82. Convince a pet store owner that the pet you're gonna get won't be raped.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 19, 2008)

#83: Use the keyboard effectively.


----------



## Lisara (Mar 19, 2008)

#84: Go to Chuck E Cheese without confusing people.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 19, 2008)

85. Go out and not brush up against anyone.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 19, 2008)

86. Run, sprint, jog or dash without suffering from a heat stroke.


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2008)

87: Speak in front of Congress.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 19, 2008)

88. Play a musical instrument


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 19, 2008)

Ionic_Warrior said:
			
		

> 88. Play a musical instrument



You could play percussion =3


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Mar 19, 2008)

Teneba said:
			
		

> 79. Make a sandwich



89. Enjoy a sandwich


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 19, 2008)

90. Not be in a fursuit


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 20, 2008)

91. Play a handheld system.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

92. Appear in an election ad


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 20, 2008)

#93: Shave
#94: texting


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 20, 2008)

Snort a line off Falstaff's ass


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 21, 2008)

96. Get a ticket without the cop laughing his ass off.


----------



## Sayna (Mar 21, 2008)

97. Listen to music through headphones.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2008)

Sayna said:
			
		

> 97. Listen to music through headphones.



Feh, you can have them inside the 'suit, I'm sure.

98. Rise to the top of an international drug smuggling conglomerate.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 21, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> 98. Rise to the top of an international drug smuggling conglomerate.


 
99. Actually, forget seizing any position of power, political or otherwise
100. Do this: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=v1M9qrxeWyo


----------



## uncia (Mar 21, 2008)

101. juggle chainsaws

_(well, anyone gonna try? :lol_


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, that's 101. What now?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 22, 2008)

Someone write the book and use this list!


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 22, 2008)

well thats 101 thing you _can't _do

so how bout a new list

things you _shouldn't _do such as 

sneeze (gets messy inside a head!)

eat garlic (did that once, just about died inside the mask breathing in my own garlic breath!!!)

provoke real animals (attended event at a dog park in a suit of my dog..i stayed outside the fence man as some of those dog wanted to kill me!!!)

anything to do with mud (nuff said)

go down a slide (ever get shocked going down one? now imagine the fuzz being rubbed by the slide)

walk into a daycare/preschool/kindergarten (either you are going to get mobbed or deal with lots of crying kids)

though the 'can't' do list already has alot of things on their you can physically do, but shouldn't!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 22, 2008)

How about this:
playing paintball


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 22, 2008)

Beastcub said:
			
		

> well thats 101 thing you _can't _do
> 
> so how bout a new list
> 
> ...



And so starts the NEW thread - http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?tid=18636


----------



## xDCJx (Apr 5, 2008)

You couldnt do a kickflip =]


----------



## Woofi (Apr 5, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> How about this:
> playing paintball



That would be epic, though. I'd do it. :|


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 5, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> #49 Play paintball effectively..





			
				Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> How about this:
> playing paintball


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 5, 2008)

fursuit+paintball+roller skates 
fursuit paintball roller skating anyone?


----------



## SoloJaguar (Apr 6, 2008)

Things you Shouldnt do in a fursuit


#1: Rob a bank
#2: Try to run from the scene of the robbery
#3: Try to hold your own in a gunfight with the police after said robbery
#4: Be locked in jail
#5: Stand in front of a judge
#6: Go to prison......

nuff siad


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 19, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> #2 - Be outside a Furry Con.



 you can  do this infact its  fun if you are in a park   or  going to a rodeo


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 19, 2008)

Smoke


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

You couldn't be a serial killer... Or could you?
Ed gein wasn't a furry, but he was still batshit crazy for making skin suits, While the Zodiac killer walked around in an executioners hood.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Smoke



I think you could hot box the head of one of those suits.


----------



## toots (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not sure how many "Shouldn'ts" people have here, but one in a fursuit shouldn't try to harrass the Dog Catcher ;-;

And one shouldn't go to the Dog Park to play frisbee x3


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 20, 2008)

toots said:


> I'm not sure how many "Shouldn'ts" people have here, but one in a fursuit shouldn't try to harrass the Dog Catcher ;-;
> 
> And one shouldn't go to the Dog Park to play frisbee x3



 aww but  harassing the dog catcher in a cat suit is  fun and frisbee is  fun till you get mauled


----------



## Kit_Cheetah (Jul 21, 2008)

you shouldn't use the litter box.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 23, 2008)

Murder
Send a fax
Make coffee
Cook bacon
Shop for a prom dress
Drink liquor
Fly a plane
Hang out at an airfield (spinning props + bad visibility = BAD)
Pilot a helicopter
Sail a boat solo
Try to type your English final
Do PCP, peyote, cocaine, marihuana, or methamphetamines.
Go to a bachelor party
Do the Lindy Hop
Harass clowns
Molest children
Rape
Arson/Molotov cocktails
Run for government office
Crash a PETA meeting
Racism


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 23, 2008)

Become the president of the united states


----------



## Koji (Jul 23, 2008)

Go out on your first date...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 23, 2008)

AerusalePhoxJr said:


> 77. Get raped without it being comical



Should be number one.

Also, you all forgot maintaining any semblance of self respect, not to mention  hygiene =P .


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 25, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> #74 - Lick your crotch...
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------



I can do that  *Is a VERY flexible furry in and out of suit*


----------



## nightstride (Jul 25, 2008)

steelbeard said:


> Those good old suiters are forever coming up with new activities that you can do in a fursuit, bowling seems a popular one as does 'yiffing' it seems (if a website I visited recently is to be believed!)
> 
> HOWEVER.....
> 
> ...



This is a lie...Bucktown Tiger does it QUITE well in suit and all from memory, thanks


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 26, 2008)

#2867 whip it out (unless you cut a hole)


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 26, 2008)

LuckyM said:


> #2867 whip it out



Times you SHOULD whip it:

When a problem comes along
Before the cream sits out too long
When something's going wrong


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 27, 2008)

You can't headbang properly (without your head being thrown into the next zip code).


----------



## Koji (Jul 28, 2008)

sablelieger said:


> You can't headbang properly (without your head being thrown into the next zip code).



Speak for yourself, My head is fastened on =^.^=

#whatever: Go to your college if your rivals mascot is the same species as your fursuit.


----------



## zevvy (Jul 28, 2008)

#?: Dial a number on a cell phone. (or most phones for that matter)


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 28, 2008)

Ride a bike off a ramp through a ring of fire then onto a trampoline to then be sprung into a tank of water filled with sharks. You might be able to do that in a fur suit.


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiss


----------



## xiath (Jul 29, 2008)

you souldn't let the desire to light something on fire while in a fursuit... may be bad...

(i don't have a fur suit atm so take my things with a grain of salt)
probably couldn't make it through security at the air port with one on...

draw as good as you normally do.


----------



## conejo (Jul 29, 2008)

zevvy said:


> #?: Dial a number on a cell phone. (or most phones for that matter)



hah i just experienced that!
#?? go in a drive thru fast food

wait a minute...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WifjCyIk4nU


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

Be taken seriously


----------



## Phsuke (Jul 29, 2008)

Deny your a furry..........?


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> Deny your a furry..........?


2 words. College mascots.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 30, 2008)

Walk down a crowded street without stopping for pictures.


----------



## steelbeard (Aug 5, 2008)

WAHEY - THE THREAD-STARTER STEELBEARD RETURNS [Tumbleweeds drift past]

We lost count so let's say about 350.....

351 - Get a sun-tan!


----------



## steelbeard (Aug 5, 2008)

sablelieger said:


> You can't headbang properly (without your head being thrown into the next zip code).



Confirmed, Two bars of Iron Maiden's 'Two minutes to midnight' results in fursuit-head ejection..


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 5, 2008)

#353 - Give a lecture on oligarchical collectivism
#354 - Be inconspicuous


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 6, 2008)

ride a bike......with no handlebars =)....jk you could do that, but seriously you couldn't sleep in one though (or at least i don't think i could)
OH AND BTW I HAVE WORN ONE FOR A SCHOOL BOOK FAIR!! Yeah, they told me to wear it because I was the only one who was tall enough to fit in it......lol I wish i would of kept it, but they said i couldn't


----------



## Frostwulfe (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, you couldn't play Portal.

8D


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Aug 12, 2008)

Busted.
I have personally discharged a firearm in fursuit.  Its was a pistol.  And North has fired rifles from the waist in fursuit.

I have driven my truck in fursuit.  My ears touch the ceiling and I was on a back road. Plus I have good vision in suit.

I'm going to make a point of busting some of these myths. 
Whiskeyfoxtrot


----------



## Celanor (Sep 22, 2008)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> Busted.
> I have personally discharged a firearm in fursuit.  Its was a pistol.  And North has fired rifles from the waist in fursuit.
> 
> I have driven my truck in fursuit.  My ears touch the ceiling and I was on a back road. Plus I have good vision in suit.
> ...



Lawl, lets start the Fursuit Mythbusters then. XDD


----------



## Cheddar (Sep 22, 2008)

#: Ask for a raise, unless you are a corporate mascot...


----------



## bucktowntiger (Sep 23, 2008)

steelbeard said:


> Those good old suiters are forever coming up with new activities that you can do in a fursuit, bowling seems a popular one as does 'yiffing' it seems (if a website I visited recently is to be believed!)
> 
> HOWEVER.....
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRKhs6kKSCY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9JA64pbtvk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvcpX08pVQo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aTqKD3AHFw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9JA64pbtvk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJPe8F46i7U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrHh_oN4QkA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYZlk5axRD0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppTiVnDdUT4

Thanks for playing.  Better luck next time!

--BucktownTiger, fursuit pianist

props to Xale for the shoutouts ^^


----------



## Lukar (Sep 23, 2008)

Celanor said:


> Lawl, lets start the Fursuit Mythbusters then. XDD



Honestly, I'd watch that. ^^


----------



## Celanor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Honestly, I'd watch that. ^^



Well once I get my suit and a camera, I'll get right to it


----------



## Hariel (Sep 24, 2008)

Playing Guitar Hero, effectively playing the drums.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't Play Panic Attack  on Expert and get 100% with no overstrokes or pauses (or pawses, Lulz).


----------



## thebeast76 (Sep 25, 2008)

Cook things on a grill
Fry bacon without getting grease on yourself


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 25, 2008)

Eat watermelon.


----------



## thebeast76 (Sep 25, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> Eat watermelon.



Oh lawdy.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Sep 25, 2008)

Thins you cant do in a fursuit #21 (Discharge Firearms) -- Busted.
---Proof----
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDPrH_jmpk  - Me with pistol
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=IcGg-mIQTBw   -Me with pistol
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=8f9tavB7hWo - Takala with pistol and rifles
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=2xtE0__8a9Q&feature=related - 3 fursuiters with Rifles
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=X-UsPAR_H6A - North with rifle


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bucktowntiger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRKhs6kKSCY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9JA64pbtvk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvcpX08pVQo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aTqKD3AHFw
> ...


Those were nothing short of awesome. And I found an awesome response to "Yiff in hell!" on one of them. But yeah.. let's see someone do this on guitar. That'll be much harder. =3


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok...You can't play airsoft with me in one...trust me...you would over heat i go scarface and find you then spray pellets and chase ur ass down...then keep shooting and teabagging you  415 FPS gun of rape...2 clips...Ownage.


----------



## Imperial Lion (Oct 3, 2008)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> Busted.
> I have personally discharged a firearm in fursuit. Its was a pistol. And North has fired rifles from the waist in fursuit.
> 
> I have driven my truck in fursuit. My ears touch the ceiling and I was on a back road. Plus I have good vision in suit.
> ...


 

I'm with you on the busting of the myths, cuase I too have discharged firearms in suit 

another myth can't eat or drink in suit is not ture you can pending on the head you have, because I drink allot of water(from a camel back of long strawed water bottle and will eat grenola bars for energy while in suit.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 3, 2008)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> Thins you cant do in a fursuit #21 (Discharge Firearms) -- Busted.
> ---Proof----
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDPrH_jmpk  - Me with pistol



Nice Groups!

I'm a director at my range....if I showed up at the BRRC in an Otter suit...oh dear.

(oh...deer?)


----------



## MooglePower (Feb 2, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> You couldn't sing too well.



Actually, you'd be really surprised.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfRi7SZL3f8&fmt=18


----------



## Records (Feb 2, 2009)

you can't vote.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 2, 2009)

You can't be beaten to a pulp for necro-ing as easily as you would if you weren't wearing a fursuit.

Suit up MooglePower! I hope you have lots of padding.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 2, 2009)

Necroing ftw.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Feb 3, 2009)

Cyrsynik said:


> .... but seriously you couldn't sleep in one though (or at least i don't think i could)


Ive busted this one at FC09 a week ago while in suit.  it was about midnight and I was waiting for my friends to show up so I sat in the big lazyboy chair, in the lobby, next to the fireplace, put my sunglasses on and closed my eyes. Its Very comfortable since Im practically living in a warm furry blanket, the inside of the head is dark, and theres a cool breeze blowing on me every time someone walks in or out of the main enterance doors. So i just sorta dozed off. The next thing i know, Sybercoyote taps me, waking me from my sleep, while she wears pug pajamas over her fursuit.


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

Use the toilet! Even with partails it is not a good idea to try it. Obviously, I mean take your pants off first, But if the tail hits the ground and the ground happens to be wet(with anything, it is a bathroom), That could damage your tail.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 3, 2009)

Records said:


> you can't vote.



In Canada, you could! 

Hmmmm.


----------



## Records (Feb 3, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> In Canada, you could!
> 
> Hmmmm.


you're kidding. right?


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 3, 2009)

Records said:


> you're kidding. right?



Nope.  At the Federal level, you can vote without showing your face.   This resulted in a huge backlash and protest during the 2008 federal vote.   You don't even need ID, just a utility bill, drivers licences and a signed affidavat that you live at that address.  No, really.  Gawd bless Elections Canada.

Provincially, its a hodgepodge of rules.  Some allow it, some don't.

It would be worth it to fursuit for this alone!


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

YAY Canada! :3


----------



## sashadistan (Feb 3, 2009)

# Eat anyhting that doesn't fit through a straw. Or, if you have a mobile jaw, eat anything not served on a kebab stick.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

Barnem said:


> 57: Have sex.



Well actually you can lol XD


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 3, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> Well actually you can lol XD



QFT


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

SomyWulf said:


> QFT




what is that ????


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 3, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> what is that ????



means quoted for truth


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 3, 2009)

oh so thoes that myan your ok with me or not ???? i am confuse


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 4, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> oh so thoes that myan your ok with me or not ???? i am confuse



Generally, when you say "QFT", you're either agreeing with or validating the original posters position.  He's ok with what you said.


----------



## embriel (Feb 8, 2009)

Shadow Wolf said:


> Take a shower


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ARxP3kh_A&feature=related

I beg to differ


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 8, 2009)

Ionic_Warrior said:


> #38: Break Dance


are you sure?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5SDzk0LqjI&feature=related


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 8, 2009)

Make another fursuit?

(I'm kinda sure someone's tried this ...)


----------



## embriel (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk6WX3Phg3I&NR=1

Just incase anyone said back flips :3


----------



## Tonk09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Operate large machinery


----------



## SVelasquez (Feb 15, 2009)

Go to Las Vegas without people asking if you're one of the extras on that CSI episode.


----------



## Foxxel (Nov 27, 2009)

You can't text on those little keyboard phones


----------



## Foxxel (Nov 27, 2009)

You can't freeze to death


----------



## Foxxel (Nov 27, 2009)

You can't live through a anti-Fur Meeting


----------



## Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

play with fire.


----------



## Lyrihl (Nov 28, 2009)

perform surgery D:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> perform surgery D:


 
Receive surgical treatment!


----------



## Lyrihl (Nov 28, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Receive surgical treatment!


 D8


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 28, 2009)

Make fun of other furries.



Well you technically CAN but...you get what I mean.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 28, 2009)

Obviously you can't read the date of the last post in a thread before posting in it if you're wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Pretty much that. Postcount +1


----------



## FuzzWolfie (Nov 29, 2009)

get within 10 feet of Palin and NOT get shot at


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

^ That's only if it's a moose or wolf fursuit :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2009)

FuzzWolfie said:


> get within 10 feet of Palin and NOT get shot at


WOW SARAH PALIN!
*gunshot*
HURK! Why?


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Nov 29, 2009)

Deep sea diving


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 30, 2009)

being shot by cheyney...he only shoots humans


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Dec 8, 2009)

Race in the 24 Hours of Le Mans 
AUDI SPORT!!!!! LMP1!!!!!

oh and drive a car....
and fly a plane....
bypass Airport Security... 
go to /b/'s protests...
Run in the fields in europe during THE HUNT...


and.......... .... .... lick doorknobs


----------



## TDK (Dec 8, 2009)

Going to a Tea Party rally


----------



## muddypaws (Dec 8, 2009)

It would have to be one hell of a suit (looking like a 1:1 analog to a real animal) for that to happen.

I think you're safer than Cheney's hunting buddy ;-)


----------



## Sways (Dec 8, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> You couldn't sing too well.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfRi7SZL3f8 =P


----------



## Sways (Dec 8, 2009)

Ionic_Warrior said:


> 88. Play a musical instrument



I can play bagpipes and baritone sax in my suit! Haha.


----------



## fuzzyroo (Dec 8, 2009)

be an asshole


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 9, 2009)

Sways said:


> I can play bagpipes and baritone sax in my suit! Haha.


You liar. Nobody can actually play bagpipes.


----------



## Tuqiri Breen (Dec 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> Play guitar. /Obvious
> .



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omRXVYqwaz0&feature=response_watch :3


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 9, 2009)

Blending in with a crowd


----------



## X (Dec 9, 2009)

maintain any shred of dignity.


----------



## Trevfox (Dec 9, 2009)

Be a ninja


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 9, 2009)

Be TWO ninjas!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

Did I mention "avoid being lit on fire" yet?



X said:


> maintain any shred of dignity.


It's difficult to do that even without a fursuit in this fandom, though :V


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 15, 2009)

MikeApSykesthewolf said:


> Race in the 24 Hours of Le Mans
> AUDI SPORT!!!!! LMP1!!!!!
> 
> oh and drive a car....
> ...




http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2172464/  flying in 'suit has been done.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 15, 2009)

Build a ship in a bottle.


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 17, 2009)

Be a fire swallower


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2009)

Be in a PETA protest


----------



## Kaath (Dec 17, 2009)

Go swimming


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 17, 2009)

You wouldn't be about to make pottery without ruining the suit.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Dec 17, 2009)

Cross any border  (they got to see your face)


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaath said:


> Go swimming


Actually someone did that, it was at FC, they did it because the suit was old and falling apart.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 17, 2009)

harden13 said:


> 3. going to the bathroom


 

Oh god....




FuzzWolfie said:


> get within 10 feet of Palin and NOT get shot at


 

try chaney, oh wait....    nevermind.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 17, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> Oh god....


Someone has, don't ask just seriously don't ask.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 17, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Someone has, don't ask just seriously don't ask.


 


God i dont wanna know. That kinda stuff is better left unsaid.


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 18, 2009)

Shake hands with the president


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 18, 2009)

steelbeard said:


> Those good old suiters are forever coming up with new activities that you can do in a fursuit, bowling seems a popular one as does 'yiffing' it seems (if a website I visited recently is to be believed!)
> 
> HOWEVER.....
> 
> ...


I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Rascal_Coyote (Dec 22, 2009)

Actually many of the things listed in this thread have actually been done in fursuit by verios furs, like playing piano, eating a sandwich, riding a dirt bike, driving a 4x4, ect, ect, ect,. how ever for personal safety and common sense a couple of things you should NEVER do in suit unless you want to get killed, or or burned at the stake, 

Go to church,
Going for a walk in the bad side of town at night, 
Go to a drunken college frat party, In Texas,
Walk into a redneck bar during happy hour.


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Play guitar. /Obvious



 on the contrary i've friends do it


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 23, 2009)

you cant walk around when it's over 80 degrees out.


----------



## Lewi (Dec 23, 2009)

#236 Have Sex. Unless of course, you have conveniently placed holes. Like Chewfox.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 23, 2009)

paint.
you bloody cant paint at all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 23, 2009)

Go to a NRA convention


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 23, 2009)

Play Video Games
Sky Dive
Parkour
The Olympics
Be a Teacher
Accept a College Graduation Diploma.


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 23, 2009)

Use a mobile phone?


----------



## Disasterfox (Dec 31, 2009)

Stand behind newscaster and be unnoticed
Play in Disney World 
Run around naked

All three at the same time??? =D


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

FurAffinity said:


> Play in Disney World


Been done, it was eurodisney one of BBF's videos there was a fursuit outing during Halloween


----------



## Gight (Dec 31, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> Play Video Games
> Sky Dive
> Parkour
> The Olympics
> ...



*Looks for pictures online*


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Gight said:


> *Looks for pictures online*


I already have, 0 results


----------



## Gight (Dec 31, 2009)

Darn.


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 31, 2009)

Babysit the neighbors kids


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 1, 2010)

Gight said:


> Darn.


I was kinda hoping I was wrong about that one. 

Go into outer space


----------



## Gight (Jan 1, 2010)

Become a public official.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Jan 1, 2010)

Gight said:


> Become a public official.



Why not? GOFORIT


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2010)

StarGazingWolf said:


> Why not? GOFORIT


There is a furry politician, but he's not a fursuiter.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 1, 2010)

StarGazingWolf said:


> Why not? GOFORIT


I think it would only work if your a democrat. They'll let anyone run for office. Including but not limited to, racists, drug addicts, and men who cheat on their wives. (Sometimes with other men.)

Play a professional sport.
Go scuba diving
Skydive
Not wear a fursuit...

Ok, that last one was stupid.
I'm going to bed now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> men who cheat on their wives*,* with other men.


Nah that's just republicans
that's a burn


Go to a PETA convention


----------



## Smelge (Jan 1, 2010)

Maintain dignity?


----------



## Disasterfox (Jan 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Been done, it was eurodisney one of BBF's videos there was a fursuit outing during Halloween



...Disney World in Florida. Think I've seen that other video, at night with the fiber optics?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> ...Disney World in Florida. Think I've seen that other video, at night with the fiber optics?


They've done it three years in a row you're going to have to be more descriptive.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 6, 2010)

Playing in the mud?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 6, 2010)

jump over fire


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 6, 2010)

drive a car on the high way


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 6, 2010)

do the splits.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

steelbeard said:


> #1 - PLAYING A PIANO UNLESS THE KEYS ARE ALL 3" WIDE.



There was a tiger at FWA 09 who did this and played amazingly!

Don't go hunting in a fursuit XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2010)

OkamiOni said:


> There was a tiger at FWA 09 who did this and played amazingly!


Buck-Town Tiger


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Jan 10, 2010)

Be a taxidermist


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

You couldn't download a car


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 11, 2010)

You prolly shouldn't go to an MSI concert in a fur suit.....though people do anyway


----------



## Flarveon (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't get into disneyland without getting tackled by a security guard (trust me, I tried when it wasn't halloween and thats how it ended)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 15, 2010)

Have sex.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 15, 2010)

Convince people you're not a furry
Shoot a gun with a small trigger guard


----------



## milk-bone (Feb 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Play guitar. /Obvious



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TMeaLtalQI


----------



## milk-bone (Feb 15, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Playing in the mud?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyN4ifLg3hM


----------

